# Vista Ultimate Lag to Death problem



## BlkDrac (Dec 31, 2007)

Greetings Everyone,

First off would like to say you have a very nice site here, found it while searching for a solution to my problem.

I finally got all the parts together to build myself a new computer for myself. The parts are all brand new from Newegg whom I have used and trusted for years now. 

Problem I am having is after it gets done installing Vista. Install goes perfect, no errors or anything. When it gets done installing and tries to log into the desktop it freezes for about 10-20 minutes, then run for 5-10 seconds, then repeats this over and over.

I have tired reinstalling several times with a full hard drive wipe everytime. I have run disc scans on the hard drive, no problems there at all. I did a memory test from the Vista install disc, no problems there either. I installed Windows XP Pro x64 from my old machine, just to see if the problem occured with it as well, and it doesnt lag or freeze at all with it, works perfect (and super fast compared to the old machine :grin: ).

Computer Specs:
Motherboard: M3A32-MVP DELUXE
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 FX-62 Windsor 2.8GHz (not overclocked)
Memory: mushkin 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (Only 1 chip installed at the present time, heard about a problem when installing with 2 chips installed)
Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s
Video Card: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 2900PRO 1GB 512-bit GDDR4
OS: Microsoft Windows Vista 64-Bit Ultimate for System Builders

If anyone could help it would be most appreciated. I have searched and not found any other problems quite like mine. Found others when it totally freezes up.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

would suspect something in the startup folder
is safe mode ok


----------



## BlkDrac (Dec 31, 2007)

LOL I just came back to put in my original post, that I have tired in Safe Mode also and it does the same stop and go freeze up.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the drivers are verified
http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/DevTools/tools/DrvVerifier.mspx


----------



## BlkDrac (Dec 31, 2007)

Will check this when I get home, kinda at work now lol.

Thanks, and i will post good or bad on what I find.


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

You may just have a bad install, it happens sometimes. Sometimes the install is bad because the optical drive is bad, and sometimes new optical drives are bad.

Check Device Manager. Remember to click "show hidden devices". And flags ?

Check your CPU usage at the time of the "freeze ups". Is it running at 100% ? Also, which service is taking all the CPU time ?

Check Event Viewer and look for serious, chronic and repetative errors.


----------



## BlkDrac (Dec 31, 2007)

Well.. the Drivers are all verified, I havent installed anything yet but the initial install drivers from the Vista DVD. I installed the ATI drivers for the card and AVIVO. They didnt make a difference.

As for the CPU usage I havent gotten over 65% usage lol and that was just a short spike when it was doing one of it short loads. 

As for the "dirty" installs, I have tried installing this from 3 different DVD drives. 

Soon as it starts going again I will post more info.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## BlkDrac (Dec 31, 2007)

Well.. found one thing I did wrong.. When I went to safe mode before I went to Safemode with Networking.. and it caused the freeze up's.. just went to standard Safe Mode this time and no freeze up.. looking at System Logs and there are a TON of errors all dealing with some sort of Network problem in one way or another... Soooo... i am guessing it's the Drivers for the network adaptor that Vista pawned off to try to work are causing the problems.

Will report more when I uninstall the drivers, install the ones from ASUS's website. Just hope they work.. lol

:edit:

For some reason Vista tried installing 8 Network Adaptors :normal: I tried disabling them all and going into full vista... still have the same lag... *grr*


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

Pay particular attention to network related hardware in Device Manager. Report any flags.

Disable the on-board NIC (if you have one) if you are using an add-on NIC.


----------



## BlkDrac (Dec 31, 2007)

The error I get most is: "The Network List service depends on the Network Location Awareness service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start"

I dunno anymore.. I am totally confused... :4-dontkno

The only thing listed in the Device Manager as flagged is something listed as Other Device, Unknown Device... no idea what this might be... probably something for the motherboard...

:edit:

tried turning off the onboard NIC... still have the same problem... well it's late.. i'm tired and getting frustrated... Thanks Monty for the help (-;


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this will identify the unknown device
http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html
i will move you over to networking for that problem


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check the properties of the NLA service in Services and see what the dependencies are. Follow the chain until you find the one that failed to start.


----------



## BlkDrac (Dec 31, 2007)

Well.. I hate to admit this.. but I found my problem LOL

The BIOS was on revision 0304.. and I updated to 1009.. and the lag problem went all away.

Sorry to have bothered you all with this. I feel like such an idiot.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: [SOLVED] Vista Ultimate Lag to Death problem*

No problem, we didn't think of it either. :smile:


----------

